# Songs For surrogate???



## fordy

im a surrogate mum, and my beautiful birth daughter turns 3 on the 1st and every year on her birthday i make her a video with a song.

does anyone have any suggestions???

i was thinking of using from gods arms to my arms to yours but its more fitted for a boy.


----------

